# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Cần mua motor Fanuc DC 20M đít vàng và block trượt THK HSR30

## cnc24

em cần mua 
1. Motor Fanuc DC servo 20M loại có phanh, điện áp 213V, dòng điện 18A, tốc độ 1500RPM,
2. Block trượt THK HSR30 loại có cánh, và lỗ có ren. 
Bác nào có thì cho em xin tấm hình và báo giá.

----------

Hardy Vietnam, thietbibkmec

----------

